# i hardly dare say it........



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

but SW boss has scheduled us for panel next week on wednesday 16th  

its a busy week for us - SW boss is reading form f today and dropping it round
SW is coming tomorrow 
forms go to panel on wednesday
SW boss is visiting thursday to complete the long awaited review......

and then it will all be done  

please   it goes ahead........(it should bar a major form f problem or panel not meeting) 

ritz (who cannot stop grinning atm!)


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Great news Ritzi!!  

Sending you tons and tons of     for next week! (not that you'll need it!)
Sarah
xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Well done Ritzi! woo hoo


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hurrah!

Very pleased for you after all the waiting. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

finally!!!!!!!   
heres hoping they stick to it this time 

kj x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh Ritz  

Keeping everything crossed for next week for you!!



 

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Everything crossed for you!!  

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

great news!!!   

keep us posted.

lots of love camly x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Great news, keeping everything crossed for you.
Love
OT x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Fab news Ritzi...Good luck!

Laine xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Fab news keeping everything crossed for you.
Sarah


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Ritzi

I am   for you hun and i   you get to panel!

Will be thinking of you next weds as its my MIL borthday and a friends 3rd wedding anni! 

  

M J
xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

it's game on for next wednesday  

now i just have time to decide what to wear - (go shopping) - get more nervous............ 

i just hope they all can show   won't believe it till we get there after all the let downs  

ritz


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Oh let me know what you decide to wear! I'm already wondering what I should wear for panel and it's still nearly 3 months away!!!  

Hope the next few days fly by for you! And sending you tons and tons of     (not that you'll need it!)

Lots of love
Sarah
xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay guys i'm panicking about.....

WHAT TO WEAR  

i've bought some new black jeans and a grey 'tank top' with the blouse sewn in underneath......

i've bough dh new dark blue jeans (which do not hang down around his buttocks and show his pants!) and he has a variety of nice stripy shirts to choose from......

does this sound okay?   we're jeans people - dh is a skater (i hope he grows up soon   ) and so we look very casual. i figured for panel we should 'look' like the professional people we are - but not too formal or we'll be too uncomfortable  

sw says wear what you want - i'll be working so in a suit - 'very helpful!'

what did you wear? 

thanks ritz (who as you might have guessed is freaking out!)


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

neither of us are working that day so it's casual clothes - plus i'm a nurse so figured i'd stay away from the uniform   it's all so worrying isn't it  

re book: oh yeah - sorry meant to pm you   the book looks great - not sure whether it will be suitable for our children but figured i would start to widen our library in preparation  

thanks - ritz.


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

I wore smart jean and a smart/casual top with nice boots , Dh wore his suit . They didnt seem to mind what we wore you want to feel comfortable and i am a jeans person. Sure whatever you chose will be fine wishing you the best of luck and look forward to hearing how it goes.
Sarah


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks sarah - looks like the jeans worked for you  

spent an hour this evening dying dh hair   he has long hair which we dye black (more of a goth skater   ) he had it trimmed on the weekend but i decided today that his roots needed sorting......i think i'm loosing the plot!

panel is at 2.30pm - we probably won't find out till the next day   (and of course the offical letter a week or so later). dh is taking me out to dinner afterwards - i'm craving a harvester  

let us know fee as soon as you do  

ritz.


----------

